# TriStar C-100 followed me home



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Went to the Academy store. The C-100 looked very nicely built, and kept begging me to take her home. The store asked for 299.99 plus tax. That's a combination of disabling my resistance. So, she came home with me. About 1" shorter in length than my CZ75, 0.5" in height. May fit the bill of carrying during the winter months. The DA trigger pull is hard, but manageable. SA pull feels quite good. My Turkey built Stoeger Cougar 9mm is a very nice shooter, Figure to give another Turkey made a shot. You can never have too many guns around. 
---
James


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

This newcomer bought one for price reasons and shot the hell out of it.Went big time and swapped for SR9 ,not as good.I have now opted for S&W M&P9 and it is tied with the SR9 for second place.

I may go buy another Tristar. (all metal,great sights,accurate) $299 why not

mrlizzzard


----------

